# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ελεγχος στροφών DC κινητήρα

## cyberlord_64

Έχω έναν κινητήρα DC 450W 36V, μέγιστο συνεχές ρεύμα 13Α και θέλω να ελέγξω τις στροφές του χωρίς όμως να χάσω σε ροπή όταν δουλεύει με μειωμένες στροφές. Είναι κάτι τέτοιο δυνατών και ποια ακριβώς είναι η διαδικασία?

Επίσης μιας και άνοιξα το θέμα έχω μια ακόμα ερώτηση.
πως επιδρά η αλλαγή της τάσης και της έντασης του ρεύματος στην λειτουργία ενός κινητήρα? 
Π.Χ αν στον κινητήρα που έχω αυξήσω την τάση στα 200V και περιορίσω την ένταση στα 2Α τι θα συμβεί? η το ανάποδο αν μειώσω την τάση στα 6V και αυξήσω την ένταση στα 75A? και στις δυο περιπτώσεις δεν ξεπερνιέται η κατανάλωση ισχύος του κινητήρα άρα δεν πιστεύω να καταστραφεί από υπερθέρμανση.

ενστικτωδώς έχω την εντύπωση ότι στους DC κινητήρες η τάση του ρεύματος είναι υπεύθυνη για τις στροφές του κινητήρα και η ένταση για την ροπή. Θα ήθελα κάποιος να μου το επιβεβαιώσει η να το διαψεύσει.

Υ.Γ Αν πέταξα κοτσανα παρακαλώ δείξτε κατανόηση :Tongue2:

----------


## herctrap

δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να τα κανεις ολα αυτα

Ι = V / R ==>

αρα το ρευμα σου ειναι αναλογο της ταση σου

I = 13 * V / 36

για να χασεις οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερη ροπη μαλον πρεπει να ανοιγοκλεινεις το ρευμα σου πολυ γρηγορα

ψαξε για *PWM*

----------


## FILMAN

> Έχω έναν κινητήρα DC 450W 36V, μέγιστο συνεχές ρεύμα 13Α και θέλω να ελέγξω τις στροφές του χωρίς όμως να χάσω σε ροπή όταν δουλεύει με μειωμένες στροφές. Είναι κάτι τέτοιο δυνατών και ποια ακριβώς είναι η διαδικασία?
> 
> (Ναι, γίνεται. Με τεχνική PWM μπορεί να γίνει η ρύθμιση των στροφών. Με ανάδραση μέσω ταχογεννήτριας ή ακόμα καλύτερα με μέτρηση της ΑΗΕΔ του κινητήρα κατά την παύση της τροφοδότησης, μπορείς να έχεις μια αντίληψη της τρέχουσας ταχύτητας περιστροφής ώστε να να μεταβάλλεις κατάλληλα την οδήγηση για να διατηρήσεις σταθερές τις στροφές κάτω από μεγάλες μεταβολές του μηχανικού φορτίου.)
> 
> Επίσης μιας και άνοιξα το θέμα έχω μια ακόμα ερώτηση.
> πως επιδρά η αλλαγή της τάσης και της έντασης του ρεύματος στην λειτουργία ενός κινητήρα?
> 
> (Εξαρτάται από τον τύπο του κινητήρα.)
> 
> ...



Στους κινητήρες συνεχούς χωρίς μόνιμους μαγνήτες, το ρεύμα στάτορα καθορίζει βασικά τη ροπή και το ρεύμα ρώτωρα τις στροφές.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Κάπου τα έχεις μπερδέψει μέσα σου όταν κατασκευάζεται ένας κινητήρας ανάλογα με την ισχύ έχει τοποθετηθεί μια περιέλιξη που ο αγωγός αν π.χ είναι 1,5 mm2 αντέχει max 16A πως θα του δόσεις εσύ 70 Α θα καεί από υπέρ ένταση το ίδιο είναι και με την τάση από 30v σε 200v .Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μυώσεις την τάση διατηρώντας την μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη ένταση.

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη ακόμα κι έτσι δεν γίνεται, άμα δώσεις 70Α στο συγκεκριμένο αγωγό η τάση δεν γίνεται να είναι μόνο 6V... Δεν γίνεται να καθορίζεις εσύ ανεξάρτητα την τάση και το ρεύμα... Για παράδειγμα αν μειώσεις την τάση το ρεύμα θα πέσει, και για να το ανεβάσεις θα πρέπει να ανεβάσεις την τάση, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται...

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Αν θες ντε και καλά να περάσεις 70 Α μπορείς να το βάλεις σε σειρά με κατανάλωση ισχύος 70 Α και έτσι θα περάσουν υποχρεωτικά  70 Α αυτό του λέω ότι θα καεί

----------


## FILMAN

Μα δεν θα περάσουν αφού η περιέλιξη δεν έχει αντίσταση 0! Δηλ. αν εγώ βάλω μια λάμπα 230V 100W σε σειρά με την κουζίνα μου και ανάψω την κουζίνα στο φουλ, από τη λάμπα θα περάσουν 25Α;

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Drawing21.jpg  Τώρα πόσα αμπέρ θα περάσουν από την κατανάλωση 30v 100w ? αλλά όταν ο αγωγός τις κατανάλωσης αυτής είναι 0,5 mm2 δεν αντέχει και καίγεται από υπερθέρμανση είναι σαν να συνδέσεις την κουζίνα του σπιτιού σου με καλώδιο 0,5 mm2 τι θα γίνει ?
    Τώρα πόσα αμπέρ θα περάσουν από την κατανάλωση 30v 100w ? αλλά όταν ο αγωγός τις κατανάλωσης αυτής είναι 0,5 mm2 δεν αντέχει και καίγεται από υπερθέρμανση είναι σαν να συνδέσεις την κουζίνα του σπιτιού σου με καλώδιο 0,5 mm2 τι θα γίνει ?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν κατάλαβα τι θες να πεις στο τελευταίο σου μήνυμα ούτε τι εννοείς με το σχήμα που έβαλες...

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ? μια κατανάλωση 30ν 100w εάν την βάλω σε σειρά με μια κατανάλωση 190v και τους δώσω 220v  τι θα γίνει ?

----------


## FILMAN

Θα καεί η συσκευή των 30V λόγω τροφοδότησης με υπερβολική τάση και υπερβολικό ρεύμα, αλλά πάλι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Όχι από υπερβολική τάσι η τάσι είναι σωστή 30+190v =220v . αυτό σου λέω θα καεί από υπερθέρμανση γιατί προσπαθείς να περάσεις τα 70 Α από αγωγό που δεν αντέχει να περάσουν από μέσα τους τα αμπέρ αυτά.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Όχι από υπερβολική τάσι η τάσι είναι σωστή 30+190v =220v . αυτό σου λέω θα καεί από υπερθέρμανση γιατί προσπαθείς να περάσεις τα 70 Α από αγωγό που δεν αντέχει να περάσουν από μέσα τους τα αμπέρ αυτά.



μα αν η συσκευη δουλευει με 30V τοτε με τα 190 θα καει και αν το ρευμα ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το ρευμα αντοχης του αγωγου θα λιωσει ο αγωγος!!

----------


## herctrap

οχι γιατι δεν θα ειναι σωστη

ας πουμε οτι εχουμε 

30V 1ohm = 30A
190V 1ohm = 190A

οταν τα συνδεσεις στα 220 θα εχεις

220 / 1+1 = 110 A

στο πρωτο εχεις ταση V1 = Ι*R = 110*1 =110V > 30V - παπαλα αυτο
οπως και στο δευτερο V2 = Ι*R = 110*1 =110V < 190 - ποιος ξερει?

και οχι πλεον 30 και 190

----------


## Gant

Συμφωνώ με τον herctrap, αυτό που ζητάς λέγεται PWM, Pulse Width Modulation, όπου η τάση αλλάζει γρήγορα μεταξύ 0 και 36V.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Παιδιά κάνετε λάθος η συνολική τάσι είναι σωστή όπως και η κατά τόπους τάσης . εάν πάρουμε δυο λάμπες 100w 110v και τις βάλω σε σειρά στα 220v τι θα γίνει ? .

----------


## FILMAN

> Όχι από υπερβολική τάσι η τάσι είναι σωστή 30+190v =220v . αυτό σου λέω θα καεί από υπερθέρμανση γιατί προσπαθείς να περάσεις τα 70 Α από αγωγό που δεν αντέχει να περάσουν από μέσα τους τα αμπέρ αυτά.



Τώρα κατάλαβα τι θες να πεις. Όχι, δεν είναι έτσι. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε δυο συσκευές, δυο θερμαντικές αντιστάσεις ας πούμε, που η μια έχει χαρακτηριστικά 30V, 100W και η άλλη 190V, 13300W (όπως λες) και τις συνδέσουμε σε σειρά, επιβάλλοντας στα άκρα του συνδυασμού 220V. Η τάση στα άκρα της πρώτης αντίστασης *δεν θα είναι πια 30V αλλά 169.2V,* οπότε από μέσα της θα περάσουν *18.8Α αντί για τα κανονικά 3.3Α* και κατά συνέπεια αυτή θα εξαερωθεί, ενώ στα άκρα της δεύτερης *δεν θα έχουμε 190V, αλλά μόνο 50.8V αντί για τα κανονικά 190V,* οπότε από μέσα της θα περάσουν *μόνο 18.8Α αντί για τα κανονικά 70Α,* και κατά συνέπεια αυτή θα υπολειτουργεί. Το γεγονός ότι η τάση που δίνουμε (220V) ισούται με το άθροισμα των *ονομαστικών* τάσεων λειτουργίας των δυο σε σειρά ενωμένων αντιστάσεων, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτές θα αναπτύξουν και αυτές τις τάσεις στα άκρα τους, διότι όπως είδες από την παραπάνω ανάλυση η τάση στα άκρα του φορτίου των π.χ. 30V δεν θα είναι τόση, αλλά θα είναι 190V.
Συμπερασματικά, για τον κινητήρα του φίλου, ο οποίος είναι 36V, 13A δεν υπάρχει κανένς τρόπος να τον τροφοδοτήσεις *ταυτόχρονα* με μεγέθη 200V - 2A ή 6V - 75A, διότι πολύ απλά:
1) Αν η τάση είναι 200V το ρεύμα αυτόματα δεν θα είναι 2Α αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερο, περίπου 70Α
2) Αν η τάση είναι 6V το ρεύμα αυτόματα δεν θα είναι 75Α αλλά πολύ μικρότερο, περίπου 2Α
3) Αν το ρεύμα είναι 2Α η τάση αυτόματα δεν θα είναι 200V αλλά πολύ μικρότερη, περίπου 6V
4) Αν το ρεύμα είναι 75Α η τάση αυτόματα δεν θα είναι 6V αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερη, περίπου 205V

Αυτά!

----------


## FILMAN

> Παιδιά κάνετε λάθος η συνολική τάσι είναι σωστή όπως και η κατά τόπους τάσης . εάν πάρουμε δυο λάμπες 100w 110v και τις βάλω σε σειρά στα 220v τι θα γίνει ? .



Θα ανάψουν κανονικά αλλά στο άλλο παράδειγμα δεν είναι έτσι, δες την ανάλυση στο προηγούμενο ποστ...

----------


## FILMAN

> οχι γιατι δεν θα ειναι σωστη
> 
> ας πουμε οτι εχουμε 
> 
> 30V 1ohm = 30A
> 190V 1ohm = 190A
> 
> οταν τα συνδεσεις στα 220 θα εχεις
> 
> ...



Πολύ σωστός Ηρακλή!

----------


## herctrap

ας πουμε δυο 60 αρες

P = I*V ==> I = P/V
I=60/110 
αρα το R ειναι = V / I = 110*110 / 60

για τα 220 εχεις δυο σε σειρα 

αρα συνολικη αντισταση 2*110*110 / 60

αρα το ρευμα σου και για τις δυο λαμπες ειναι Ι=(220*60)/(110*110*2)
Ι = 2*60/110*2
Ι = 60/110
και μιας και οι δυο αντιστασεις ειναι ιδιες αρα και η ταση ειναι σωστη

τωρα ειδα οτι λες 100W ( το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα ειχαμε - απλα εγω κανω οικονομια )

αλλα αν η μια ειναι 60 και η αλλη 110 τοτε 

για την 60αρα εχουμε  V=110V   I= 60/110A    P=60W       R=110*110 / 60
για την 110αρα εχουμε V=110V   Ι= 110/110A  P = 110W   R= 110*110/110

και για τις δυο εχουμε

R = 110*110/60 + 110*110/110 = 311 ohm
Ι = 220 / 331 = 0,70 Α 


οποτε: 

για την 60αρα ειχαμε  V=110V                            I= 0.54A    P=60W       R=110*110 / 60
και τωρα εχουμε        V=0,7*110*110/60=*141V*    I= *0.7*A     P=*98.7*W    R=110*110 / 60

για την 110αρα ειχαμε  V=110V                             Ι= 1A        P = 110W    R= 110*110/110
και τωρα εχουμε          V=0,7*110*110/110=*77V*    I= *0.7*A      P=*53.9*W    R=110*110 / 60

αρα δεν γινετε παντα


* τα δυο βολτ που λειπουν χαθηκαν στα καλωδια της ματισης

----------


## FILMAN

> ** τα δυο βολτ που λειπουν χαθηκαν στα καλωδια της ματισης*



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  Άλλη φορά να κάνεις πιο σφιχτές ενώσεις!

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Φίλιππα  δεν καταλαβαίνω όλα αυτά που γράφεις . όταν προσθέτεις τάσεις σε σύνολο είναι εντάξει η μικροί μεταβολή τις τάσης στα άκρα των καταναλώσεων δεν είναι αιτία καψίματος αλλά το ότι η συσκευή των 70 Α για να λειτουργήσει πάει να τραβήξει αυτό το ρεύμα αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να περάσει από συσκευή που δεν το αντέχει δηλαδή 5  Α .Για τα παιδιά  λέω εάν είχαμε μια λάμπα 30v 100 w και μια 190v 100w σε σειρά δεν θα άναβαν ?

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που όταν κόβεται ο ουδέτερος σε τριφασικές παροχές  καίγονται οι μικρότερης σε ισχύ καταναλώσεις

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη διάβασε προσεκτικά το ποστ 17, στο σχήμα που έχεις κάνει οι τάσεις δεν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να είναι όσο γράφεις. Το απαγορεύουν οι ισχείς των δυο φορτίων. Για να ισχύουν *όλα* τα νούμερα που έχεις γράψει πρέπει να αλλάξεις ή τις τάσεις ή τις ισχείς. Είναι σαν να σου φτιάξω εγώ ένα σχήμα με μια πηγή 220V και μια λάμπα 12V 50W και να σου λέω ότι η λάμπα θα δουλεύει κανονικά επειδή γράφει εκεί 12V. Λάθος. Θα καεί γιατί τροφοδοτείται με 220V. Τα 12V που γράφει δίπλα έχουν πάψει να ισχύουν. Έτσι και στο δικό σου. Γράφεις πάνω αριστερά 30V. Ναι, αλλά εκεί έχεις 170V. Άρα τα 30 δεν υπάρχουν, είναι λάθος.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Φίλιππα εάν οι ισχύς ήταν ίδιες θα άναβαν δεν θα καιγόντουσαν όπως είπα γι αυτό το έγραψα να καταλάβεις γιατί δεν γίνεται. Εγώ δεν είπα να βάλεις λάμπα 12 v στα 220 v το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε . όμως για τα παιδιά μιας και πάνε τει καλό είναι να το βάλουν θέμα στους καθηγητές τους .

----------


## herctrap

αν ειναι ολα ιδια δουλευει
αν δεν ειναι  τοτε εχεις προβληματα

οπως εγραψα και εγω παραπνω
ποστ 20

το μονο που θα μπορουσε να κανει ειναι να βαλει δυο τετοιες συσκευες στη σειρα στα 2*V=52V

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Όταν βάζεις αντιστάσεις σε σειρά και η μια είναι διαφορετική ισχύ από την άλλη και η τάσι να είναι σωστά όταν τραβήξεις την ισχύ κατά επέκταση ρεύμα αμπέρ τότε η μικρή σε ισχύ θα καεί πώς να το πω πιο απλά . εάν δεν ήταν η πρώτη κατανάλωση στα άλλα παραδείγματα δηλαδή βάζω μια συσκευή 70 Α 220v κανονικά στα 220v με κανονικά καλώδια αλλά 5 Α ασφάλεια δεν θα καεί . γιατί ?

----------


## spyropap

Παύλο πιστεύω ότι για αυτό που θες να κάνεις χρειάζεσαι ένα τέτοιο

http://cgi.ebay.com/36V-30A-DC-Motor...item4aa36c5317

με 25ε σε 25ημέρες θα το έχεις.

----------


## cyberlord_64

Ξέχασα να πω ότι ο κινητήρας είναι με μόνιμους μαγνήτες! Άρα έχουμε μόνο ρεύμα ρότορα. :Rolleyes: 






> Στους κινητήρες συνεχούς χωρίς μόνιμους μαγνήτες, το ρεύμα στάτορα καθορίζει βασικά τη ροπή και το ρεύμα ρώτωρα τις στροφές.



 Όλα αυτά που είπα πριν, τα είπα γιατί παλιά όταν πειραματιζόμουν με κινητήρες συνεχούς ρεύματος, (DC, 100W, 12V μόνιμοι μαγνήτες) και όταν τους έβαζα 6V από μπαταρία μολύβδου η ροπή δεν άλλαζε στο ελάχιστο. η ταχύτητα όμως έπεφτε κατά πολύ. το ίδιο άμα τους συνέδεα με τροφοδοτικό 24V 800 mA ενώ η ταχύτητα ανέβαινε σε υψηλές στροφές η ροπή του κινητήρα έπεφτε τόσο που μπορούσα να τον σταματήσω με τα δάχτυλα μου. Έχω μπερδευτεί πάρα πολύ στο θέμα τάση ρεύμα (ναι ναι ξέρω τον νόμο του ohm και τους λοιπούς κανόνες) αλλά σαν κάτι να μου λείπει.





> δεν νομιζω να μπορεις να τα κανεις ολα αυτα
> 
> Ι = V / R ==>
> 
> αρα το ρευμα σου ειναι αναλογο της ταση σου
> 
> I = 13 * V / 36
> 
> για να χασεις οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερη ροπη μαλον πρεπει να ανοιγοκλεινεις το ρευμα σου πολυ γρηγορα
> ...



 Ομολογώ πως αν και το έχω ξανακούσει ως διαδεδομένο τρόπο ελεγχου στροφών στους DC κινητήρες δεν ήξερα ότι αυτός είναι ο τρόπος λειτουργιάς του. Καλά δεν δονείται ο κινητήρας στις χαμηλές στροφές με υψηλό μηχανικό φορτίο από τις αραιές εναλλαγές του ρεύματος? :Confused1: 






> Παύλο πιστεύω ότι για αυτό που θες να κάνεις χρειάζεσαι ένα τέτοιο
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/36V-30A-DC-Motor...item4aa36c5317
> 
> με 25ε σε 25ημέρες θα το έχεις.



Να'σαι καλα ρε φίλε spyropap! μου πέτυχες και καλή τιμή :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Όταν σε κινητήρα δώσεις μεγαλύτερη τάσι αλλάζουν οι στροφές γιατί το πηνίο δεν είναι άνθρακας  η άλλη αντίσταση είναι αγωγός που έχει μεγαλύτερη ανοχή όμως αν το αφήσεις ώρα με φορτίο δηλαδή να  κινήσει κάτι τότε σε λίγο θα καεί .Δεν είναι σωστό αυτό που κάνεις και σε μικρότερη τάση πάλη δεν βγάζει όλη την ιπποδύναμη . το μόνο που σου κάνει είναι   dc motor speed controller

----------


## FILMAN

> Όταν βάζεις αντιστάσεις σε σειρά και η μια είναι διαφορετική ισχύ από την άλλη και η τάσι να είναι σωστά όταν τραβήξεις την ισχύ κατά επέκταση ρεύμα αμπέρ τότε η μικρή σε ισχύ θα καεί πώς να το πω πιο απλά (Όχι λέμε. Αν οι τάσεις είναι σωστές, και διαφορετικές να είναι οι ισχείς, και οι δυο συσκευές κανονικά θα δουλεύουν. Αυτό γίνεται π.χ. στα σεσουάρ.) εάν δεν ήταν η πρώτη κατανάλωση στα άλλα παραδείγματα δηλαδή βάζω μια συσκευή 70 Α 220v κανονικά στα 220v με κανονικά καλώδια αλλά 5 Α ασφάλεια δεν θα καεί . γιατί ?



Η ασφάλεια; Πώς δεν θα καεί; Αφού θα περάσουν 70Α και αντέχει 5...

----------


## FILMAN

> Ξέχασα να πω ότι ο κινητήρας είναι με μόνιμους μαγνήτες! Άρα έχουμε μόνο ρεύμα ρότορα.
> 
> (Τότε ρυθμίζεις βασικά στροφές, αλλά με κλειστό σύστημα δεν έχει σημασία...)
> 
> Όλα αυτά που είπα πριν, τα είπα γιατί παλιά όταν πειραματιζόμουν με κινητήρες συνεχούς ρεύματος, (DC, 100W, 12V μόνιμοι μαγνήτες) και όταν τους έβαζα 6V από μπαταρία μολύβδου η ροπή δεν άλλαζε στο ελάχιστο. (Κι όμως αλλάζει! Λίγο βέβαια...) η ταχύτητα όμως έπεφτε κατά πολύ. το ίδιο άμα τους συνέδεα με τροφοδοτικό 24V 800 mA ενώ η ταχύτητα ανέβαινε σε υψηλές στροφές η ροπή του κινητήρα έπεφτε τόσο που μπορούσα να τον σταματήσω με τα δάχτυλα μου. Έχω μπερδευτεί πάρα πολύ στο θέμα τάση ρεύμα (ναι ναι ξέρω τον νόμο του ohm και τους λοιπούς κανόνες) αλλά σαν κάτι να μου λείπει. (Το γεγονός ότι το τροφοδοτικό έγραφε "24V, 800mA" δεν σημαίνει πως ό,τι φορτίο και να βάλεις εκεί του δίνει 24V και 800mA ταυτόχρονα. Απλώς περιγράφει τις ικανότητες του τροφοδοτικού. Βγάζει δηλ. 24V και μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει συσκευές που δουλεύουν με 24V και απαιτούν ρεύμα έως 800mA. Άν η συσκευή απαιτήσει πάνω από 800mA, τοτε η τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού πέφτει αυτομάτως κάτω από 24V.)
> 
> Ομολογώ πως αν και το έχω ξανακούσει ως διαδεδομένο τρόπο ελεγχου στροφών στους DC κινητήρες δεν ήξερα ότι αυτός είναι ο τρόπος λειτουργιάς του. Καλά δεν δονείται ο κινητήρας στις χαμηλές στροφές με υψηλό μηχανικό φορτίο από τις αραιές εναλλαγές του ρεύματος?
> 
> (Όχι γιατί πολύ απλά οι εναλλαγές δεν είναι αραιές! Είναι μερικές χιλιάδες φορές το δευτερόλεπτο! Ο κινητήρας παράγει μόνο ένα σφύριγμα στη συχνότητα οδήγησης.)
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Όταν σε κινητήρα δώσεις μεγαλύτερη τάσι αλλάζουν οι στροφές γιατί το πηνίο δεν είναι άνθρακας η άλλη αντίσταση είναι αγωγός που έχει μεγαλύτερη ανοχή όμως αν το αφήσεις ώρα με φορτίο δηλαδή να κινήσει κάτι τότε σε λίγο θα καεί .Δεν είναι σωστό αυτό που κάνεις και σε μικρότερη τάση πάλη δεν βγάζει όλη την ιπποδύναμη . το μόνο που σου κάνει είναι dc motor speed controller



Μα και ο controller αυτός την τροφοδοσία δεν αλλάζει;

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Πρέπει να ρωτήσεις και να μην επιμένεις για εντυπώσεις οι εν σειρά αντιστάσεις είναι διαιρέτες τάσης όχι έντασης μια συσκευή 5 Α  ΔΕΝ ΜΠΩΡΕΙ να μπει εν σειρά με συσκευή 75 Α και ας είναι η συνολική τάσι σωστή όσο τα γράφεις εκτίθεσαι .Εάν θες να διαιρέσεις ένταση πρέπει να παραλληλίσεις αντιστάσεις .Για την ασφάλεια η οποία είναι σε σειρά με την κατανάλωση στην έδωσα σαν παράδειγμα  όταν ένας αγωγός είναι μικρός για την κατανάλωση καίγεται αυτό είναι η ασφάλεια. Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις και τώρα λυπάμαι δεν μπορώ να στο κάνω ποιο λιανά .

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη Λαζαρίδη, για να σε βοηθήσω να καταλάβεις το λάθος που κάνεις σε σχέση με τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος που έφτιαξες στο ποστ 8, έφτιαξα το συνημμένο. Φαντάζομαι ότι ως ηλεκτρολόγος είσαι πιο εξοικειωμένος με την παράλληλη σύνδεση φορτίων, παρά με την σε σειρά. Δες λοιπόν το κύκλωμα. Θέλω να μου πεις αν βλέπεις κάποιο λάθος, και να μου πεις πόση είναι η "άγνωστη τάση".

----------


## FILMAN

> Πρέπει να ρωτήσεις και να μην επιμένεις για εντυπώσεις οι εν σειρά αντιστάσεις είναι διαιρέτες τάσης όχι έντασης μια συσκευή 5 Α ΔΕΝ ΜΠΩΡΕΙ να μπει εν σειρά με συσκευή 75 Α και ας είναι η συνολική τάσι σωστή όσο τα γράφεις εκτίθεσαι .Εάν θες να διαιρέσεις ένταση πρέπει να παραλληλίσεις αντιστάσεις .Για την ασφάλεια η οποία είναι σε σειρά με την κατανάλωση στην έδωσα σαν παράδειγμα όταν ένας αγωγός είναι μικρός για την κατανάλωση καίγεται αυτό είναι η ασφάλεια. Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις και τώρα λυπάμαι δεν μπορώ να στο κάνω ποιο λιανά .



Φυσικά και είναι έτσι, μόνο που *αν είναι λάθος το ρεύμα, η τάση ΔΕΝ γίνεται να είναι σωστή.* Αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Για κάνε και το ίδιο σχέδιο σε σειρά με αμπερόμετρα και ΒΟΛΤΟΜΕΤΡΑ εξήγησε μας πως μια συσκευή 30v και μια 190 v συνδεδεμένες σε σειρά σε συνολική τάσι 220 v αλλάζει τάσι .                 Να το καταλάβουμε ?

----------


## FILMAN

Μη βιάζεσαι σε παρακαλώ. Απάντησέ μου σε αυτά που σε ρωτάω στο ποστ 35, και θα πάμε κι εκεί.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Καλά άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την επιθετικότητά σου. Δεν ρωτάω ειρωνικά, να σου δείξω πού είναι το λάθος θέλω.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Αν εννοείς λάθος ότι δεν έχουν διακόπτες και ασφάλειες μπορεί .Τώρα δεν βλέπω λάθος και η τάσι τροφοδοσίας εάν είναι 230 v θα λειτουργήσουν τι θες να πεις ?

----------


## FILMAN

Φυσικά και δεν αναφέρομαι στην έλλειψη διακοπτών και ασφαλειών. Λες λοιπόν ότι δεν υπάρχει λάθος στα νούμερα. Αν δώσω 230V όπως λες, πράγματι από την πάνω αντίσταση των 230W θα περάσει ρεύμα 1Α όπως λέει και το πάνω αμπερόμετρο. Από την κάτω αντίσταση 460W πόσο ρεύμα θα περάσει; Είναι σωστή η ένδειξη του κάτω αμπερομέτρου που λέει "1.5Α"; Όχι βέβαια, γιατί φορτίο 460W στα 230V δεν τραβάει 1.5Α, αλλά 2Α. Να λοιπόν το λάθος. Αν το κάτω φορτίο είναι 460W τότε δεν τραβάει 1.5Α, και αν τραβάει 1.5Α τότε δεν είναι 460W. Συμφωνείς μέχρι εδώ;

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Ναι δεν κάθισα να διασταυρώσω τα αμπέρ που έγραψες είναι λάθος η τάσι εάν ήταν 230 v το αμπερόμετρο θα έπρεπε να είναι 2 A και η συνολική ένταση 3  Α είναι λάθος ενδείξεις  εάν ήταν σε τάσι 230v . Για να έχεις τις ενδείξεις αυτές πρέπει να έχεις μεγαλύτερη τάσι που η συσκευές δεν αντέχουν τι θες να πεις .Αυτό σου λέω και εγώ στης εν σειρά

----------


## FILMAN

> Ναι δεν κάθισα να διασταυρώσω τα αμπέρ που έγραψες είναι λάθος η τάσι εάν ήταν 230 v το αμπερόμετρο θα έπρεπε να είναι 2 A και η συνολική ένταση 3 Α είναι λάθος ενδείξεις εάν ήταν σε τάσι 230v . (Έτσι μπράβο! Αυτό ήθελα να δεις! ) Για να έχεις τις ενδείξεις αυτές πρέπει να έχεις μεγαλύτερη τάσι που η συσκευές δεν αντέχουν (Όχι!) τι θες να πεις. Αυτό σου λέω και εγώ στης εν σειρά



Γιατί λοιπόν όχι; Γιατί για να είναι σωστή η ένδειξη του κάτω αμπερομέτρου, η τάση πρέπει να είναι κάτω από 230V. Μόνο έτσι η κάτω αντίσταση θα τραβήξει ρεύμα 1.5Α, δηλ. λιγότερο από τα 2Α που τραβάει αν τροφοδοτηθεί με 230V. Με μερικούς υπολογισμούς βρίσκουμε ότι πρέπει να είναι 172.5V. Όμως, τροφοδοτώντας το σύστημα με τάση 172.5V η πάνω αντίσταση επίσης θα τραβήξει λιγότερο ρεύμα από 1Α, με υπολογισμούς πάλι, βρίσκουμε ότι θα τραβάει 0.75Α. Άρα λοιπόν, για να είναι σωστή η ένδειξη του κάτω αμπερομέτρου η "άγνωστη τάση" πρέπει να είναι 172.5V, ενώ για να είναι σωστή η ένδειξη του πάνω αμπερομέτρου η ίδια "άγνωστη τάση" πρέπει να είναι 230V. Συμπέρασμα: Δεν υπάρχει *καμιά τιμή τάσης* για την οποία οι ενδείξεις των αμπερομέτρων να είναι αυτές που έχω γράψει στο σχήμα, διότι η άγνωστη τάση είναι αδύνατον να είναι και 172.5V και 230V *ταυτόχρονα.* Κι αυτό, παρόλο που το γενικό αμπερόμετρο δείχνει ρεύμα πράγματι ίσο με το άθροισμα των ρευμάτων που δείχνουν τα δυο επιμέρους αμπερόμετρα. Το γεγονός ότι στα αμπερόμετρα έχω γράψει λοιπόν τιμές 2.5Α, 1Α και 1.5Α δεν σημαίνει ότι οι τιμές αυτές είναι δυνατόν να επιτευχθούν στην πράξη. Απλώς έγραψα εκεί ό,τι νούμερα ήθελα. Συμφωνείς μέχρι εδώ;

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Συμφωνώ ότι με μικρότερη τάσι δεν θα καούν όχι ότι λειτουργούν σωστά . Εγώ δεν σου έδωσα λάθος ενδείξεις αμπερομέτρων η βολτομέτρων και όπως δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σωστά έτσι που το έθεσες άλλα από τάσι έτσι δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν ανάποδα σε ένταση. όμως σε αυτό που σου λέω εξήγησε  πως θα μεταβληθούν οι τάσης στις συσκευές που σου είπα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Συμφωνώ ότι με μικρότερη τάσι δεν θα καούν όχι ότι λειτουργούν σωστά. Εγώ δεν σου έδωσα λάθος ενδείξεις αμπερομέτρων η βολτομέτρων και όπως δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν σωστά έτσι που το έθεσες άλλα από τάσι έτσι δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν ανάποδα σε ένταση. όμως σε αυτό που σου λέω εξήγησε πως θα μεταβληθούν οι τάσης στις συσκευές που σου είπα.



Με ξαναμπερδεύεις πάλι... Έχεις κάποια ένσταση όσον αφορά την ανάλυση που έκανα στα ποστ 42 και 44; Έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος στον συλλογισμό μου; Προς το παρόν δεν εξετάζουμε πότε και αν οι αντιστάσεις δουλεύουν κανονικά, αυτό θα το δούμε σε λίγο.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Έχεις στο ποστ 35 δίνεις δεδομένη τάσι λειτουργιάς και ισχύ των συσκευών  αλλά λάθος αμπερομετριση Αυτό το ποστ δεν ήθελες να σχολιάσω .

----------


## FILMAN

Ακριβώς! Πάμε τώρα στο δικό σου; Αλήθεια ποια είναι η διαφορά; Στην πραγματικότητα καμία. Απλώς οι αντιστάσεις αντί να είναι παράλληλα είναι σε σειρά. Εγώ έγραψα αυθαίρετες τιμές ρευμάτων (1Α και 1.5Α με σωστό άθροισμα 2.5Α), εσύ έγραψες αυθαίρετες τιμές τάσης (30V και 190V με σωστό άθροισμα 220V). Στο δικό μου κύκλωμα υπάρχει "άγνωστη τάση" (συνολική) που όπως είπα και πριν δεν υπάρχει καμιά τιμή της που να ικανοποιεί όλες τις ενδείξεις των αμπερομέτρων. Στο δικό σου υπάρχει "άγνωστο ρεύμα" (πάλι συνολικό), που δεν υπάρχει καμιά τιμή του που να ικανοποιεί όλες τις τάσεις που έχεις σημειωμένες. Κατά συνέπεια, όπως οι εικονιζόμενες συνθήκες λειτουργίας του δικού μου κυκλώματος είναι αδύνατον να επιτευχθούν στην πράξη, έτσι και στο δικό σου κύκλωμα. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά τιμή ρεύματος που να μπορεί να αναπτύξει στο ένα φορτίο 30V και στο άλλο 190V, αν τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά των δυο φορτίων είναι πράγματι όσο γράφεις. Καταλαβαίνεις τώρα το σημείο;

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Όχι στο δικό μου δεν είναι αυθαίρετη η τάσι . Έχω βάλει δυο συσκευές με δεδομένη τάσι και ένταση κατασκευαστή και στο σύνολο τις τάσης που τα βάζω είναι σωστή δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν όμως λόγο έντασης αυτό είπα δεν έβαλα πουθενά υποτιθέμενες τάσης η έντασης .

----------


## FILMAN

Αν στο δικό σου κύκλωμα έτσι ως έχει, βάλεις από ένα βολτόμετρο παράλληλα σε κάθε φορτίο, μπορείς να μου πεις τι θα δείχνουν αυτά τα δυο βολτόμετρα;

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Αυτό σε ρώτησα και εγώ και ήπιες θα απαντήσεις  βαλε βολτόμετρα και αμπερόμετρα και πες μου

----------


## FILMAN

Ορίστε; :Huh:

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Ορίστε τι στο λέω στο ποστ 37 και είπες ότι θα φτάσουμε και εκεί . Φτάσαμε

----------


## FILMAN

Αααα, αυτό εννοείς. Τώρα, το φτιάχνω. Σε λίγο θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## FILMAN

Νάτο. Οι τιμές που φαίνονται δίπλα στα όργανα είναι οι *πραγματικές τιμές* που θα δείξουν τα όργανα αν φτιάξεις το κύκλωμα στην πράξη. Μέχρι να καεί η αριστερή αντίσταση βέβαια.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Από πού το έβγαλες αυτό ?

----------


## FILMAN

Το δικό σου κύκλωμα είναι! (ποστ 8 )

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Ναι το είδα τις τάσης πώς έβγαλες να μου πεις

----------


## FILMAN

Πολύ ευχαρίστως. Ας πάρουμε σαν αρχή την αριστερή αντίσταση. Έχουμε λοιπόν μια αντίσταση με ονομαστικά χαρακτηριστικά 30V, 100W. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η αντίσταση αυτή έχει ονομαστικό ρεύμα (κανονικής) λειτουργίας: Ι = P / V, δηλαδή 100W / 30V = 3.33A. Κατά συνέπεια η αντίστασή της είναι: R = V / I, δηλαδή 30V / 3.33A = 9Ω. Η αντίσταση (τα 9Ω δηλαδή) είναι το μόνο χαρακτηριστικό του εξαρτήματος που μένει αναλλοίωτο, καθώς εξαρτάται από κατασκευαστικά χαρακτηριστικά (υλικό κατασκευής, πάχος και μήκος σύρματος). Όλα τα υπόλοιπα μεγέθη, δηλ. η τάση , η ένταση και η αποδιδόμενη ισχύς, αλλάζουν ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες τροφοδότησης. Π.χ. αν αφήσουμε την αντίσταση στον αέρα, η τάση στα άκρα της είναι 0 (και όχι 30V), το ρεύμα που τη διαρρέει είναι 0 (και όχι 3.33Α) και η ισχύς που αυτή μας αποδίδει είναι 0 (και όχι 100W). Κατά συνέπεια, θα μπορούσαμε να γράψουμε τα πλήρη χαρακτηριστικά αυτής της αντίστασης ως εξής:

Ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας: 30V
Ονομαστικό ρεύμα λειτουργίας: 3.33Α
Ονομαστική ισχύς: 100W
Αντίσταση: 9Ω

Ενεργώντας με όμοιο τρόπο όσον αφορά τη δεξιότερη αντίσταση, βρίσκουμε τα πλήρη χαρακτηριστικά και αυτής, τα οποία είναι:

Ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας: 190V
Ονομαστικό ρεύμα λειτουργίας: 70Α
Ονομαστική ισχύς: 13.3kW
Αντίσταση: 2.71Ω

Εφόσον τώρα έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας όλα τα στοιχεία και των δυο φορτίων, μπορούμε να δούμε τι θα γίνει αν τα συνδέσουμε σε σειρά και τα τροφοδοτήσουμε με 220V (συνολικά).

Η αντίσταση του συνδυασμού θα είναι: 9Ω + 2.71Ω = 11.71Ω
Κατά συνέπεια το ρεύμα που θα περάσει κατά την τροφοδότηση με 220V θα είναι το ίδιο και για τα δυο φορτία, και θα είναι: 220V / 11.71Ω = 18.79Α (αυτό λοιπόν είναι το ρεύμα που θα δείχνουν και τα δυο αμπερόμετρα).

Η τάση που θα αναπτυχθεί στα άκρα του αριστερού φορτίου θα είναι: 18.79Α * 9Ω =  169.1V την οποία και θα δείξει το βολτόμετρο που είναι παράλληλά της

Ενώ η τάση που θα αναπτυχθεί στα άκρα του δεξιού φορτίου θα είναι: 18.79Α * 2.71Ω =  50.9V την οποία και θα δείξει το βολτόμετρο που είναι παράλληλά της

Πράγματι το άθροισμα 169.1V + 50.9V κάνει 220V, όσο και η τάση της πηγής. Την τάση αυτή τη δείχνει το βολτόμετρο που είναι κάτω αριστερά.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Έτσι μπράβο η τάσι που *θα αναπτυχτεί* . Είναι δηλαδή το *αποτέλεσμα* του ότι δεν μπορούν να περάσουν τα 70 Α που είναι η* αιτία* του λάθους .Τώρα ξαναδιάβασε το ποςτ 4 και πες μου που έχω κάνει λάθος .

----------


## FILMAN

> Κάπου τα έχεις μπερδέψει μέσα σου όταν κατασκευάζεται ένας κινητήρας ανάλογα με την ισχύ έχει τοποθετηθεί μια περιέλιξη που ο αγωγός αν π.χ είναι 1,5 mm2 αντέχει max 16A πως θα του δόσεις εσύ 70 Α (Μα φυσικά ανεβάζοντας την τάση) θα καεί από υπέρ ένταση (Φυσικά! ) το ίδιο είναι και με την τάση από 30v σε 200v. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να μυώσεις την τάση διατηρώντας την μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη ένταση.



 Αυτό σου λέω, ότι δεν γίνεται. Πες μου για παράδειγμα στη συσκευή των 30V 100W που λες, πώς θα μειώσεις την τάση κάτω από τα 30V διατηρώντας ταυτόχρονα την ένταση στα φυσιολογικά 3.33Α; Αυτό που δεν έχεις καταλάβει είναι ότι τάση και ένταση σε μια *συγκεκριμένη* συσκευή, πάνε χεράκι - χεράκι. Ανεβάζοντας το ένα, ανεβαίνει και το άλλο. Δεν μπορείς να μεταβάλλεις μόνο το ένα ξεχωριστά.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Αυτά λέω και εγώ Φίλιππα δεν διάβασες πάλει καλά .Γράφω τη μέγιστη *επιτρεπόμενη* ένταση εκτός εάν θέλεις να με διορθώνεις έτσι .

----------


## FILMAN

> Αυτά λέω και εγώ Φίλιππα δεν διάβασες πάλει καλά .Γράφω τη μέγιστη *επιτρεπόμενη* ένταση εκτός εάν θέλεις να με διορθώνεις έτσι .



Είναι αλήθεια ότι η λέξη "επιτρεπόμενη" πραγματικά είναι λέξη - κλειδί εκεί. Τώρα αν σου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι σου πάω κόντρα, δεν είναι έτσι. Αν δεν ήθελα να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου δεν θα έγραφα τις παραπάνω αναλύσεις. Δες σε παρακαλώ και τα ποστ 6, 12, 16 και 27.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Οκ ούτε εγώ

----------


## Panoss

Φίλε Δημήτρη, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν  παραδέχεσαι ότι ο Φίλιππος έχει δίκιο, ακόμα κι εγώ ο ασχετίδης το βλέπω.
Δεν είναι καλό να 'μαστε τόσο ξεροκέφαλοι και να επιμένουμε όταν το λάθος μας είμαι προφανές και οφείλεται σε ελλειπείς γνώσεις.
Σου μιλάω εντελώς φιλικά, μην παρεξηγηθείς, άνθρωποι είμαστε δεν τα ξέρουμε όλα σ' αυτή τη ζωή. (σε μια επόμενη, ίσως)

----------

